
Are we living in a simulated world? - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/are-we-living-in-a-simulated-world-11578581268
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/hoMtS](http://archive.is/hoMtS)

------
bobblywobbles
Sometimes we live too much in our mind and question each source of information
that we read because of such misleading sources that we begin to question our
very understanding of life itself.

That came out a big too "prophetic", but I think it's fairly true if you think
about it.

